# Ambassador of Indonesia to Turkey talks about FNSS and PT Pindad's Harimau Medium Tank Project



## dBSPL

Ambassador of Indonesia to Turkey talks about FNSS and PT Pindad's Harimau Medium Tank Project​




Ambassador of the Republic of Indonesia to Turkey Lalu Muhammad Iqbal talked to Defensehere.com after the “KAPLAN MT Medium Tank Platform Production Completion Ceremony” about PT Pindad and FNSS' partnership and future prospects.

Congratulating the two companies for the completion of the product and stating that a strong foundation of partnership has been laid between the two countries, Ambassador Iqbal said the following:

"It is very important. So I congratulate FNSS and PT Pindad of Indonesia that after almost 12 years finally they can have this completion of this product. It is not only creating medium tank actually, they are creating history. So, we mark the history of our defense industry cooperation and I’m sure that it will echo into other, different sector of defense industry.

We hope, as it is wished by the defense industry president Professor Ismail Demir, our hope is that to see more and more of this kind of cooperation between the two countries in the future Insallah.

Good communication between your Minister of Defense Mr. Hulusi Akar and also your President of Presidency of Defense Industries with our Minister of Defense, they created a strong foundation in the last two years, I think. They’ve been discussing many different types of defense industry cooperation and we hope that whatever foundation that have been created it will be materialized in the very near future. We are very optimistic about that because, between there are too many opportunities that we need to tap together between two brotherly Muslim countries, Indonesia and Turkey."

*Harimau (Kaplan MT) Project*

HARIMAU (KAPLAN MT) Medium Tank Project was initiated with a G2G Agreement between Presidency of Defence Industries of Turkey (SSB) and Ministry of Defence of Indonesia.

Within the scope of this project Medium Weight Class Tank Serial Production Long-Term Collaboration Agreement was signed between FNSS and PT Pindad in 2019.

Following the “KAPLAN MT Medium Tank Platform Production Completion Ceremony” held on 15 March 2022, in FNSS facilities, all tank platforms is expected to be shipped to Indonesia for final turret assembly and delivered to Indonesian Army after the final acceptance stage.









Ambassador of Indonesia to Turkey talks about FNSS and PT Pindad's Harimau Medium Tank Project


Ambassador of the Republic of Indonesia to Turkey Lalu Muhammad Iqbal talked to Defensehere.com after the “KAPLAN MT Medium Tank Platform Production Completion Ceremony” about PT Pindad and FNSS' partnership and future prospects. Congratulating the two companies for the completion of the product...



www.defensehere.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Out of 18 first order, 8 tank ( without turret ) will be produced in Turkey, and the remaining 10 tanks will be produced in Indonesia. Subsequent order for Indonesian order will be produced in Indonesia, similar thing if FNSS can convince Turkey to buy the tank, tank for Turkey will be produced by FNSS. 

As far as I know the cooperation was signed in 2017, not 2019


----------

